# Easy dance routine resources? aka Talent Show Help!



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

So, our kids' school is having a talent show. Our introverted, shy 4th grader has never wanted to participate.

But, our extroverted 1st grader is another story. She came home today and showed me the registration form. She's so excited to participate.

EXCEPT... she doesn't want to play piano (which she does quite well for a 1st grader) or sing (which she does beautifully as well). No, she wants to dance.

Dance? Um, she's taken about a year's worth of pre-ballet/tap. That's it. She's not currently taking dance. She doesn't have a routine. I have visions of her flailing around up on stage randomly for a few minutes, and then being embarrassed because the kids will laugh.

I'm torn between trying to talk her into doing something she does well vs. helping her learn a little routine vs. just letting her do her thing.

WWYD? If it's teaching her a routine where do I go????


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I would back off for this one. To be honest, 1st grade is one of those times that she can flail around on stage and everyone (even the older kids) will think that it's adorable.

There's nothing that depresses me more than to go to a KIDS' talent show and see a bunch of performances that were obviously suggested/choreographed/put together by the parents. It's the ones that genuinely were put together by the kids that shine--and no, they're not always the "best" or the ones that make the most sense. It's a talent show, not a talent contest.

You may want to help her observe basic guidelines (2-3 minutes), walk her through the steps (Pick Music, Make Up Dance, Make up/put together your costume, HAVE FUN!). But otherwise--make this her thing. If you get your fingers in there too much, you are going to mess up HER creation.

Why is it so important that she does something up to your standards of "doing it well?" It's not. What's important is that she have fun, that SHE is the creator, that she is the instigator, that she is in charge. If she wants to dance, let the girl dance. She might actually surprise you with what she comes up with.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Just wanted to add that if you two decide to look for some dance moves, YouTube is full of good dance videos (it's also full of garbage ones, so you have to do some searching). My dd and I hunt there all the time for new dance ideas (I go-go dance and my dd just likes to watch people dancing).

I hope she has a lot of fun. She sounds adorable.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I would look up a few Youtube routines with kids her age.

My daughter made it in the talent show every year. I was kinda shocked. LOL. Two years in a row, she and her friend choreographed their own routine, and it was actually pretty good! I wish I had a way to put those on Youtube.

Let her watch the youtubes, and then she can come up with her own thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFX8k...eature=related That one was cute!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
I would back off for this one. To be honest, 1st grade is one of those times that she can flail around on stage and everyone (even the older kids) will think that it's adorable.

Thanks! I needed to hear that.

It doesn't have to be up to any standards -- I just really really don't want her to be laughed at. She's so enthusiastic about participating that I would hate to see that joy dampened.

So if she won't be laughed at, she's free to do what she wants. I filled out the form today saying that she would dance (she's adamant about that) and that she would dance to 'ballet-type' music. We have a few weeks to make an appropriate music selection, she can practice a few times to feel comfortable with the music and do a free form set of moves.

Right now she's trying to decide between tap and ballet...She wore her tap shoes out to empty the garbage last night.


----------

